# Line Age 2

## Oburi

! 3D  ...  .
  ,  800  (  ).
           1032    .    1      3.        melcosoft.ru       ! (    Internet Explorer,      )

----------


## Oburi

!  3 ...

----------

www.purga.ru    ,    LA2 ,

----------


## B@cZ

))     ...   ...     ("        ,  Matador'   ))    ))")         :
     ,   ...,        ! 
    Java  ,  (    3         ,       )).                  (Gludio),     ,     (Ice Bolt)                ,      ...
 ,  -,   ,      ,          ,   Celeron 2.2, 512 RAM,   3     4   ,       ,         ( ,   MSSQL),    ,  30 .     =)     30     ..         ))        Java     .. ( -      : 278569093)
      ,       ..     .. ( .   : 278569093)
P.S.     Lineage II    ,     ...     ))    lineage2.fragov.net (   ,   :)
  ,  !

----------


## kiro

.  
          (Japan)  [1]Bartz  1

----------


## MaK

LA2       .   :medieval:

----------


## V00D00People

> LA2       .   :medieval:

  http://www.google.com.ua/ 
:)

----------


## MaK

----.        99.99%

----------


## V00D00People

> ----.        99.99%

  http://www.google.com.ua/search?hl=r...81%D0%BA&meta= 
 ?

----------


## MaK

.  :jumping:

----------


## TwilightWind

l2db.ru     .
    2    -     :).

----------


## TwilightWind

Lineage-game.ru 
  ! )

----------


## STALKER

???
    !  !
 ?

----------


## rust

evermore.ru

----------


## KCAHA

,       , ,  ,    ,    ,  ,    ,       ,         - : 
 Lineage 2 Range of Fire 
 Lineage 2: Interlude   ++ ()
 exp 10, sp 10, adena 10, drop 10, spoil 10.
 . 
 :
   1  2  ;
      mana potion;
     (  Giran');
     .
      :
     C5  Interlude,            ;
   (, ,    ),   ,  -;
  - (     );
  ,       ,  - [ ];
    ;
  6            (     );

----------


## RUBAK

melcosoft.ru  ?

----------


## rust

....  ....    .... 6   ....

----------


## KCAHA

,  ,  ,    ,    ,    )) !

----------


## wade



----------


## **SEM**

!

----------


## Leyada

.  http://www.lineage.ru/
 "".
    "Lineage C4 Scions of Destiny"  1, x5, x10
    Interlude.    x300 
(  )
    :
1.   ,  ,     , 
2.   ,       "",   ""     . (- 15 )
3.    . (  ).
4.       ,    system,    EXE L2  Lineage2 ( L2.exe),     . 
 5.     ,  ,     ,     .  .     . 
         :  http://lineage2rus.net/index.php?id=start 
 "Lineage2 Throne 1 Kamael"   x5, x100.  http://newage.com.ua/ 
  "Lineage2 Throne 1 Kamael"   http://l2i.ru/ 
         Lineage,  ,     .   

> ! 3D  ...  .
>   ,  800  (  ).
>            1032    .    1      3.        melcosoft.ru       ! (    Internet Explorer,      )

    melcosoft.ru   .     3 .     4  .      5   . (  1-2 ).     1032  ,   ,   .    , .  .

----------


## Vampiria

.  ,    ,  - -   ,   .
   -     .
    ,

----------


## Zheka

la2.meganet.org.ua
 ,    3-4 
 4, 10    1000
 ,   ,  

     4))

----------


## VitaliyUKR

*V00D00People*,     elmore.ru  KotBegemot.    2,        ,     )

----------


## YA_D

DreamWorld  www.dreamworld.org.ua

----------


## MaK

http://la2.theabyss.ru/
 2000 - 5000  =)       3,   1,5,7,10,300
    .   ,       =)
 -         3    ABIBAS, POLTAVA    =)
     =)

----------


## MaK

=(
  .       =(( 
 5

----------


## AmoKK

> .

  !        =)

----------


## MaK

?       (   )
          .   

> DreamWorld  www.dreamworld.org.ua

     ?
    ?
  ?

----------


## Abzerter

deiceland.org    .        .   

> 

    ,     .   .     .     -7,    -1000.   
         .  http://deiceland.org/ **:

----------

> deiceland.org    .        .    ,     .   .     .     -7,    -1000.   
>          .  http://deiceland.org/ **:    http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/9683/shot00058r.jpg

       ,      ?   

> ,      ?

  ,   !

----------


## JPM

1900  -

----------


## Abzerter

> deiceland.org    .        .    ,     .   .     .     -7,    -1000.   
>          .  http://deiceland.org/ **:    http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/9683/shot00058r.jpg

  ,   .

----------


## Abzerter

,  .  ! :)

----------

